# Hurricane Dennis is Bearing Down on Me......



## lesofprimus (Jul 9, 2005)

Here we go again... Hopefully this one will miss us as well, like Ivan did.... Supposed to hit tomorrow (Sunday) evening/night....

Heres a pic of my house boarded up.. Just got done doin it... This sucks ass!!! 92 degrees right now with 100% humidity... MAN I STINK!!!!!

We'll see how things go tonight and tomorrow... Its projected to make landfall about 80 miles east of me so......


----------



## me262 (Jul 9, 2005)

good luck, budy!!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 9, 2005)

Hope things stay well and safe...

Like the kill list, is your house officially a Hurricane ace then?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 9, 2005)

I've been through alot more hurricanes than those there, but yea this is the 6th one for this house..... Wish it was the last....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 9, 2005)

Move...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 9, 2005)

Problem is, I like living near the ocean, so theres a certain price to pay... I hate the hot weather more than I do the hurricanes... LOL.


----------



## Erich (Jul 9, 2005)

pack up you and your familie Les and get up north and east........NOW !

"Was ist Geschwindigkeit der Schwärzung ?"


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 9, 2005)

Nah man we'll be alright... Storm surge isnt a problem at my house, as Im on high ground about 1/4 mile from the ocean... The wind is a concern, and if this was a catagory 5 storm, we would leave... But it wont be more than a catagory 3 so.........

Thanks for the concern brother....


----------



## Erich (Jul 9, 2005)

Les what is it rated now ? a 2 Plus ? we just don't get much here in my platonic sphere of southern Oregon. Fox news and CNN which are always broadcasting the end of the world ........... on a daily basis


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 9, 2005)

It is a cat2 right now... The Saffir-Simpson scale goes like this...

Category One Hurricane: 
Winds 74-95 mph (64-82 kt or 119-153 km/hr)....

Category Two Hurricane: 
Winds 96-110 mph (83-95 kt or 154-177 km/hr).....

Category Three Hurricane: 
Winds 111-130 mph (96-113 kt or 178-209 km/hr).....

Category Four Hurricane: 
Winds 131-155 mph (114-135 kt or 210-249 km/hr)....

Category Five Hurricane: 
Winds greater than 155 mph (135 kt or 249 km/hr)....


----------



## evangilder (Jul 9, 2005)

Hang tight, Les.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 9, 2005)

TY.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 9, 2005)

Les, how's things doing now. It's 20:37 here in Denver. Drop us a line and let us know that you're safe!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 9, 2005)

Depending on where that thing hits, he may not have power for awhile. I hope it isn't too bad for him.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 9, 2005)

Yep!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2005)

Good Luck Les, Hold on and let us know how everything goes.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 10, 2005)

Everything is cool... The storm veered to the north and slammed into Pensacola.... We lost power for awhile and had some branches come down, but everything is back to normal... 

Thx fellas...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 10, 2005)

Glad to hear everthing turned out OK. I spent time in Fort Walton Beach, saw that today on the news!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 10, 2005)

Glad to hear it Les. Welcome back.


----------



## Erich (Jul 10, 2005)

so I am hearing this suck wad of a storm may hit up towrds the Great lakes and Illinois ??

glad you are ok Les


----------



## Crazy (Jul 11, 2005)

Glad to hear you're alright Les, although I feel bad for the people in Pensacola, if i understand right they got hammered pretty bad... 

And now the remains are going to come flying north to visit me *sigh* there's no escape


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 11, 2005)

Ty.... Batten down ur hatches, alot of rain is comin ur way.....


----------



## trackend (Jul 11, 2005)

Glad you and your clan are ok Les last I heard on this mornings UK radio was it had been reduced to tropical storm level.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2005)

Great to hear your alright Les.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 11, 2005)

Ty again guys...... I appreciate it...


> last I heard on this mornings UK radio was it had been reduced to tropical storm level.


When a Hurricane comes ashore, as it did in Pensacola, the storm loses strength... Usually, once nland, a hurricane will be down graded to a tropical storm, then a tropical depression, and then a low pressure wave...


----------



## trackend (Jul 12, 2005)

Well Les I like the states but there are some things about it I'm glad we dont have.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 12, 2005)

Hurricanes, Tornadoes, and earthquakes depending what part of the country you're in! Sometimes you get 2 out of the 3!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 12, 2005)

Yep, it has been an adventure living in LA! In my 17 years here, we've had fires, earthquakes, riots, flooding and a couple of tornadoes. I'll get worried if the hordes of locusts show up!


----------



## trackend (Jul 12, 2005)

Bugger that for a game of soldiers I'll stick to the odd flood thankyou very much.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 12, 2005)

I remember the killer wind-storms we had at Lakenheath once a year. That was the first time I saw trees snapped like twigs. Made for one hell of a cleanup job, restringing PA wires, replacing broken antennas and clearing downed trees. 

It's not so bad here. The weather is great. And I have to admit, the 5.0 and below earthquakes are kind of fun.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 12, 2005)

I have to laugh about the winds reported during the hurricane. 90 mph winds! Wow! At Mojave airport we got those about 5 times a year. It is common to see winds 45 gusting to 70 mph in the winter months.

At Mojave I've seen 110 mph. Above 90 727s and DC9s were being moved if not proberly tied down!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

That's all nothing, we have this natural disaster called skag-rats. It seems to happen well - all the time these days. What happens is all the scum come out at once - meet up and then there's big fights and innocent by-standers get drawn in sometimes...it's quite sad - and there's always a big clean-up operation afterwards.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 12, 2005)

plan_D said:


> That's all nothing, we have this natural disaster called skag-rats. It seems to happen well - all the time these days. What happens is all the scum come out at once - meet up and then there's big fights and innocent by-standers get drawn in sometimes...it's quite sad - and there's always a big clean-up operation afterwards.



My god! Does this eclude soccer games!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

Soccer rioting is a whole different natural disaster. It normally involves the same kind of people though.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Chavs.

F*cking chavs...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 12, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Soccer rioting is a whole different natural disaster. It normally involves the same kind of people though.



I think I rather have the Hurricane!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

The PC term is 'chav' - the correct term however is scrot.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 12, 2005)

i hate chavs!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 12, 2005)

Should get my brother into one - he's the only guy I've ever seen use brass knuckles, a slap jack, and actually throw a knife and hit somebody!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 12, 2005)

plan_D said:


> The PC term is 'chav' - the correct term however is scrot.



 Short for "Scrotum-head"?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i hate chavs!



Me too. Burn them all! I seriously hate them for degrading society and taking the limelight of a being weird away from me.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

Short for "Scrotum" but sure, add "Head" in there if you want. Other names include "Townie" - "Leper" - "Skag-Rat" - "Tooth" - "Brown-Tooth" - "Smack Head" and the list goes on...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 12, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Short for "Scrotum" but sure, add "Head" in there if you want. Other names include "Townie" - "Leper" - "Skag-Rat" - "Tooth" - "Brown-Tooth" - "Smack Head" and the list goes on...



They sound like Oakland Radiers fans


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

Their center of operations is right here in Doncaster. It's the heroin, STD and teenage pregnancy capital of Britain. 

Many people from the north of Britain would be shocked if they ever visited London - they'd be surprised to see most of the people have teeth! I was even making the joke to my brother's girlfriend when in Duxford - "See, this is what they mean when they talk about a developed country. Don't worry, we'll be heading back to the third world after the air show..."

And I say all this while coming from the north - but I still have my teeth.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Cornwall is surprisingly chav free...

Actually thats a lie. When we went to the Army Challenge in which 24 schools participated, 23 of the schools were chavs. We were normal


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

Anywhere is relatively 'chav-free' compared to Doncaster - the only place worse to me is Manchester and that's only because it's bigger. In words of Obi Wan about Tatooine - "You'll never see a bigger hive of scum and villiany"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Weston Super Mare is extremely chavish. Thankfully most of the people I know and hang around with up there are close to goth, which is acceptable.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 12, 2005)

actually CC most of them chavs were from deven, cornwall is very chav free........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Deven...what?  


Yeah Cornwall just has janners


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 12, 2005)

and fishermen


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeah.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 12, 2005)

i've never seen a cornish pimp though


----------



## Crazy (Jul 12, 2005)

"I can't just call you 'Man' "
"Well you could say Dennis"
"Well I didn't know you were called Dennis!"
"Never bothered to find out, did you?"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 12, 2005)

man i love that film.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Yes you still have my videos


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 12, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Weston Super Mare is extremely chavish. Thankfully most of the people I know and hang around with up there are close to goth, which is acceptable.




No, no they aren't. Goths suck almost as much as chavs.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

Why do Goths suck? They don't bother anyone - or at least the ones around here don't. I'm not bothered about anyone who doesn't actively go out to bother anyone else.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 12, 2005)

Goth chicks could be real slutty


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> cheddar cheese said:
> 
> 
> > Weston Super Mare is extremely chavish. Thankfully most of the people I know and hang around with up there are close to goth, which is acceptable.
> ...



Goths are cool...well mild ones are...the real hardcore ones are bad though.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeah - some of those Goth chicks wear the most outrageous clothes...yum-yum...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2005)

Goth chicks rule. I used to date a goth chick and have gotten to know quite a few up close and personal from my Metal Club days.

The bottom one is the hottest goth there is Dita Von Teese. She does not quite look goth there but she normally dresses it. She dated Marilyn Manson for a while.


----------

